# :o) :o) :o) :o) :o)



## A3DFU

I am back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
on the net and forum [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

*WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## mighTy Tee

A3DFU said:


> I am back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> on the net and forum [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> *WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


Maybe the Powder Room will get some use now :roll:

Welcome back Dani


----------



## Hilly10

Wondered where you had got to. Wellcome home


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> on the net and forum [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> *WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Powder Room will get some use now :roll:
> 
> Welcome back Dani
Click to expand...

You can be sure of this :wink:



Hilly10 said:


> Wondered where you had got to. Wellcome home


This is a ll--ooo---nnn--gggg story!!!!! But no-one can keep a TT girl off the forum for ever

Thanks for the welcome, both :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Oh, and I must say thanks a million to _two someones _, who are x-tremely special: Obi and kiTTcaTT
:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## garyc

<<Blush.>>

Hi Dani, good to see you back.  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

garyc said:


> <<Blush.>>
> 
> Hi Dani, good to see you back.  :wink:


Ta,

It's been a long time away from here with only a few occasional visits :?

Didn't know you were two, Gary :roll:



A3DFU said:


> I must say thanks a million to _two someones _x-tremely special


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Welcome back, Dani. 

Are you going to tell us the story then? Or is a secret.


----------



## A3DFU

The Silver Surfer said:


> Welcome back, Dani.
> 
> Are you going to tell us the story then?


I will, when it's all over ... in a bit


----------



## garyc

A3DFU said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> <<Blush.>>
> 
> Hi Dani, good to see you back.  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ta,
> 
> It's been a long time away from here with only a few occasional visits :?
> 
> *Didn't know you were two, Gary* :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say thanks a million to _two someones _x-tremely special
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh Mini Me is due to check in on 9th Oct - 20 week scan this Fri. What will I unleash on an unsuspecting world? 

Anyway, where have_ you_ been? All well I hope. Do tell.


----------



## A3DFU

garyc said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> <<Blush.>>
> 
> Hi Dani, good to see you back.  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ta,
> 
> It's been a long time away from here with only a few occasional visits :?
> 
> *Didn't know you were two, Gary* :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say thanks a million to _two someones _x-tremely special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Mini Me is due to check in on 9th Oct - 20 week scan this Fri. What will I unleash on an unsuspecting world?
> 
> Anyway, where have_ you_ been? All well I hope. Do tell.
Click to expand...

I bet you're looking fw to mini-you 

As for myself, well, o.k. then:

I'm going through a mega shitty divorce with long standing verbal abuse and, even, physical violence against me and all that. My husband had cut me off the internet and this spanking brand new computer is courtesy of good friends. it's been a tough time since January, but I'm getting there


----------



## mosschops

Welcome back Dani [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Good to have you back full time - I am still lurking round here, haven't let the cat out of the bag yet about my new motor to the TT Forum.

They still haven't built it yet though....very busy in Stuttgart I hear :wink:

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU

mosschops said:


> Welcome back Dani [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Good to have you back full time - I am still lurking round here, haven't let the cat out of the bag yet about my new motor to the TT Forum.
> 
> They still haven't built it yet though....very busy in Stuttgart I hear :wink:
> 
> Jonathan


And I expect to see you at our next Beehive meet  
[keeping the news of your cat secret :wink: ]
BTW, where are my tickets???? I *WILL* come and watch, you know


----------



## dj c225

Been some time! Welcome back 8)


----------



## TT Law

mosschops said:


> Welcome back Dani [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Good to have you back full time - I am still lurking round here, haven't let the cat out of the bag yet about my new motor to the TT Forum.
> 
> They still haven't built it yet though....very busy in Stuttgart I hear :wink:
> 
> Jonathan


I had not realised that JCB had moved production to Stuttgart! I'll have to tell Geoff.

Dani its great to see you back on here!!!!

Steve


----------



## Hev

Glad to see you back 



A3DFU said:


> I'm going through a mega shitty divorce with long standing verbal abuse and, even, physical violence against me and all that. My husband had cut me off the internet and this spanking brand new computer is courtesy of good friends. it's been a tough time since January, but I'm getting there


I can sympathise .......... it does get easier ........... I signed the papers yesterday to put an end to my past 

Hev x


----------



## Nando

welcome back Dani :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome back Dani


----------



## Lisa.

Hev said:


> Glad to see you back
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going through a mega shitty divorce with long standing verbal abuse and, even, physical violence against me and all that. My husband had cut me off the internet and this spanking brand new computer is courtesy of good friends. it's been a tough time since January, but I'm getting there
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathise .......... it does get easier ........... I signed the papers yesterday to put an end to my past
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

That's 3 of us then

I've been separated for years but am only just going thru the divorce bit, nice and tidy so far thanks to a separation agreement and no nasty name calling. My Nisi is should be in the next few days and will be divorced in 6 weeks


----------



## Hev

Lisa. said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going through a mega shitty divorce with long standing verbal abuse and, even, physical violence against me and all that. My husband had cut me off the internet and this spanking brand new computer is courtesy of good friends. it's been a tough time since January, but I'm getting there
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathise .......... it does get easier ........... I signed the papers yesterday to put an end to my past
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's 3 of us then
> 
> I've been separated for years but am only just going thru the divorce bit, nice and tidy so far thanks to a separation agreement and no nasty name calling. My Nisi is should be in the next few days and will be divorced in 6 weeks
Click to expand...

Must admit, I've been lucky too. Laws here have changed so you can get a divorce after a year (if it is uncontested) and if contested, you need to be separated for 2 years. How miffed was I when I discovered I could have drawn a line under it months ago? :x My papers are going to the court this week so in about 2 months I'll be divorced too 

Hey Lisa, fancy an on-line Happy Divorce party in the Powder Room?  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## TTCool

A3DFU said:


> I'm going through a mega shitty divorce with long standing verbal abuse and, even, physical violence against me and all that. My husband had cut me off the internet and this spanking brand new computer is courtesy of good friends. it's been a tough time since January, but I'm getting there


Dani

I'm confused.

Joe


----------



## shao_khan

Hey Dani - hope you and the family is all well.

I think I have had 2 kids since we spoke last!!!!


----------



## Lisa.

Hev said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going through a mega shitty divorce with long standing verbal abuse and, even, physical violence against me and all that. My husband had cut me off the internet and this spanking brand new computer is courtesy of good friends. it's been a tough time since January, but I'm getting there
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathise .......... it does get easier ........... I signed the papers yesterday to put an end to my past
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's 3 of us then
> 
> I've been separated for years but am only just going thru the divorce bit, nice and tidy so far thanks to a separation agreement and no nasty name calling. My Nisi is should be in the next few days and will be divorced in 6 weeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must admit, I've been lucky too. Laws here have changed so you can get a divorce after a year (if it is uncontested) and if contested, you need to be separated for 2 years. How miffed was I when I discovered I could have drawn a line under it months ago? :x My papers are going to the court this week so in about 2 months I'll be divorced too
> 
> Hey Lisa, fancy an on-line Happy Divorce party in the Powder Room?  :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Yeah! A virtual party


----------



## Hev

Lisa. said:


> Yeah! A virtual party


OK, deal! First to get papers starts the thread :lol: All welcome [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hev x


----------



## slg

have a bbq :lol:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> have a bbq :lol:


I know a good venue :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

middle of knockhill, while the TT's go round the track?

ps good to see you back, Dani


----------



## Lisa.

ok the race is on!

:lol:


----------



## Hev

Lisa. said:


> ok the race is on!
> 
> :lol:


 :wink: 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Welcome back Danni


----------



## A3DFU

dj c225 said:


> Been some time! Welcome back 8)


Some time indeed!!!!



TT Law said:


> I had not realised that JCB had moved production to Stuttgart! I'll have to tell Geoff.
> 
> Steve


Shhhhh, Steve!!! it's a secret :roll:



Hev said:


> I can sympathise .......... it does get easier ........... I signed the papers yesterday to put an end to my past
> 
> Hev x


It's in the water :lol: :lol:



Nando said:


> welcome back Dani :-*


Ta 



YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome back Dani


And Ta to you too 



Lisa. said:


> That's 3 of us then
> 
> I've been separated for years but am only just going thru the divorce bit, nice and tidy so far thanks to a separation agreement and no nasty name calling. My Nisi is should be in the next few days and will be divorced in 6 weeks


The club is getting bigger :roll: 
I got the Nisi since 1 1/2 weeks ---> but I will be patient until the financial settlement has been agreed before I sign any papers



TTCool said:


> Dani
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Joe


Why is that then??



shao_khan said:


> Hey Dani - hope you and the family is all well.
> 
> I think I have had 2 kids since we spoke last!!!!


Congratulations 

Well, things should get easier when Ron moves out in two weeks 


slg said:


> middle of knockhill, while the TT's go round the track?
> 
> ps good to see you back, Dani


I am up for that bbq 



Wallsendmag II said:


> Welcome back Danni


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Sorry to hear of your troubles, Dani. Hope everything works out for you.

I hope you're getting to keep the TT? 

Kind regards.


----------



## A3DFU

The Silver Surfer said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles, Dani. Hope everything works out for you.
> 
> *I hope you're getting to keep the TT?*
> 
> Kind regards.


Thanks  
My intention is to keep her despite of her "old age" of now 127k miles


----------



## The Silver Surfer

A3DFU said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles, Dani. Hope everything works out for you.
> 
> *I hope you're getting to keep the TT?*
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> My intention is to keep her despite of her "old age" of now *127k miles*
Click to expand...

  That must be one of the highest miles TT's out there?


----------



## KJM

Welcome back Dani! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hope you get everything sorted soon.


----------



## scoTTy

Welcome back. At least here you can forget your troubles for a while. :wink:

Good luck with it all.


----------



## garyc

Hev said:


> Glad to see you back
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going through a mega shitty divorce with long standing verbal abuse and, even, physical violence against me and all that. My husband had cut me off the internet and this spanking brand new computer is courtesy of good friends. it's been a tough time since January, but I'm getting there
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathise .......... it does get easier ........... I signed the papers yesterday to put an end to my past
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Me too (just signed). But I did it to allow the future to happen. 

Dani, sorry to hear of your troubles. I hope you are bearing up OK to the recent strains and pains. It's an all too familiar scenario for many. But it does ease, and you just never know what is around the corner...

Really glad to see you back.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Val says the divorce get easier as time goes by and then you can meet someone nice 8)


----------



## head_ed

Dani,

I had no idea of your problems. That makes all the help and advice you have given us all over the last 5 months even more valuable as you had much more important things on your mind.

Thank you for everything & it is good to see you back.

Also, from a personal perspective it does get better with time too. My divorce became final last year and now I am having a better life than I have done in years and years.

Take it easy 

Mart.


----------



## DXN

No ideas of your sorrow

Glad to see your back among friends

Regards

Andy


----------



## Kell

Ah Dani - sorry to hear of your troubles.

No wonder you looked at me strangely when I asked how your family were on Saturday. I wasn't sure what I'd said to offend - only that I had.

Pleased to see you've come out the other side of it though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sory to hear of your troubles Dani hope every thing is sorted out soon


----------



## phodge

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hoorah! Welcome back!

It's good to hear that you're coming out the other side....


----------



## A3DFU

The Silver Surfer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles, Dani. Hope everything works out for you.
> 
> *I hope you're getting to keep the TT?*
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> My intention is to keep her despite of her "old age" of now *127k miles*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be one of the highest miles TT's out there?
Click to expand...

I guess you are right there :roll:


KJM said:


> Welcome back Dani! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Hope you get everything sorted soon.


Ta  I expect things to last till roughly till the end of this year ...



scoTTy said:


> Welcome back. At least here you can forget your troubles for a while. :wink:
> 
> Good luck with it all.


Yup, Here I can relax, Paul 



garyc said:


> Me too (just signed). But I did it to allow the future to happen.
> 
> Dani, sorry to hear of your troubles. I hope you are bearing up OK to the recent strains and pains. It's an all too familiar scenario for many. But it does ease, and you just never know what is around the corner...
> 
> Really glad to see you back.


So, that's now the *CLUB of FOURS* :roll: 
We should really all have a celebratory BBQ :lol: :lol:



Wallsendmag II said:


> Val says the divorce get easier as time goes by and then you can meet someone nice 8)


Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! At present I think I will run a million miles from any bloke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe in a few years ....


----------



## Private Prozac

head_ed said:


> ..... and now I am having a better life than I have done in years and years.


Mart ~ Thought you got dumped on New Years Eve though!!! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

head_ed said:


> Dani,
> 
> I had no idea of your problems. That makes all the help and advice you have given us all over the last 5 months even more valuable as you had much more important things on your mind.
> 
> Thank you for everything & it is good to see you back.
> 
> Also, from a personal perspective it does get better with time too. My divorce became final last year and now I am having a better life than I have done in years and years.
> 
> Take it easy
> 
> Mart.


No worries, Mart.

Giving advice on the weight reduction thread was a good way of keeping my brain occupied with sensible things. However, it was a bit tricky at times because all I had since January was 1 hour per day on the internet at the library. So, I learned how to organise my time efficiently 

And I expect you to post on the "weight thread" soon :wink:


DXN said:


> No ideas of your sorrow
> 
> Glad to see your back among friends
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Only a few on here knew right from the start and I believe they all kept their lips sealed.

Thanks for your sentiments, Andy 



Kell said:


> Ah Dani - sorry to hear of your troubles.
> 
> No wonder you looked at me strangely when I asked how your family were on Saturday. I wasn't sure what I'd said to offend - only that I had.
> 
> Pleased to see you've come out the other side of it though.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You didn't offend me at all, Kell!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just felt sorry for myself on Saturday because of a wrotten cold - now gone
:lol: :lol: :lol:



YELLOW_TT said:


> Sory to hear of your troubles Dani hope every thing is sorted out soon


Ta, Andy.

I may be celebrating at the Black Tie Dinner, as I already said to Lee 



phodge said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Hoorah! Welcome back!
> 
> It's good to hear that you're coming out the other side....


And you knew this all along :wink: 
Thanks, Penny :-*


----------



## vlastan

> Wallsendmag II wrote:
> Val says the divorce get easier as time goes by and then you can meet someone nice
> 
> Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! At present I think I will run a million miles from any bloke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Maybe in a few years ....


That's all we need next...a lesbian in the forum! :lol: :-*


----------



## head_ed

auditt260bhp said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... and now I am having a better life than I have done in years and years.
> 
> 
> 
> Mart ~ Thought you got dumped on New Years Eve though!!! :wink:
Click to expand...

That was 5 months ago! Onwards and upwards 8)


----------



## ObiWan

I take it the new PC works then Dani :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

vlastan said:


> Wallsendmag II wrote:
> Val says the divorce get easier as time goes by and then you can meet someone nice
> 
> Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! At present I think I will run a million miles from any bloke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Maybe in a few years ....
> 
> 
> 
> That's all we need next...a lesbian in the forum! :lol: :-*
Click to expand...

Shut up, Youngster!!
I'll speak to you at Gaydon 



ObiWan said:


> I take it the new PC works then Dani :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks to you, 
YES!!!!!!!! :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

Where would I be without you and kiTTcaTT


----------



## vlastan

:lol: :lol: :lol:

The turning up lesbian woman will speak to me at GAYdon! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge

There's nothing wrong with lesbians.....a woman knows what a woman likes...!!


----------



## A3DFU

phodge said:


> There's nothing wrong with lesbians.....a woman knows what a woman likes...!!


We do :wink:

Just ignore V - he's bored in Stockholm :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

vlastan said:


> speak to me at GAYdon! :lol: :lol: :lol:


If you're allowed a day out, that is!!


----------



## phodge

I think I'd rather be bored in Stockholm that bored here!


----------



## Dotti

Welcome back Dani 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Dotti said:


> Welcome back Dani 8)


I'll catch up with you soon - again


----------



## vlastan

A3DFU said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with lesbians.....a woman knows what a woman likes...!!
> 
> 
> 
> We do :wink:
> 
> Just ignore V - he's bored in Stockholm :roll:
Click to expand...

Bored in Stockholm??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I been having the wildest time of my life here! Even I am struggling to cope with this lifestyle...going out 4 times a week. It had been MENTAL.

Swedish, Slovenian, Slovakian, Estonian, Polish, Lithuanian women. :-*


----------



## A3DFU

ps: then again, I may carry on enjoying quiet evenings without the internet doing all the learning I need to do


----------



## vlastan

phodge said:


> I think I'd rather be bored in Stockholm that bored here!


I guess you will be interested in the men equivalent! :wink: If you like them tall and blonde and well built...then come along.


----------



## A3DFU

vlastan said:


> I been having the wildest time of my life here! Even I am struggling to cope with this lifestyle


Well, I suppose you have shed all your excess weight then :wink:


----------



## vlastan

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been having the wildest time of my life here! Even I am struggling to cope with this lifestyle
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose you have shed all your excess weight then :wink:
Click to expand...

Absolutely! :-*


----------



## phodge

vlastan said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather be bored in Stockholm that bored here!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you will be interested in the men equivalent! :wink: If you like them tall and blonde and well built...then come along.
Click to expand...

Sounds great - but I'm not sure hubby would approve!

Or am I not allowed to mention hubbys on this thread??!!


----------



## vlastan

phodge said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather be bored in Stockholm that bored here!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you will be interested in the men equivalent! :wink: If you like them tall and blonde and well built...then come along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great - but I'm not sure hubby would approve!
> 
> Or am I not allowed to mention hubbys on this thread??!!
Click to expand...

Between us...it's OK! :wink:

I can assure you that I do not have a hubby!! :wink:


----------



## moley

Hi Dani, welcome back.

So sorry to hear of what's been going on. Hopefully life will now be on the up.

Best wishes.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## A3DFU

moley said:


> Hi Dani, welcome back.
> 
> So sorry to hear of what's been going on. Hopefully life will now be on the up.
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> Moley & Bunny


Thanks, Martin


----------



## Sim

Welcome back Dani (sorry bit slow off the mark... nothing new). Sorry to hear of your problems and hope everything works out for you. A tough time I'm sure. Take care of yourself.

Mark xx


----------



## Dotti

vlastan said:


> Sounds great - but I'm not sure hubby would approve!
> 
> Or am I not allowed to mention hubbys on this thread??!!


Between us...it's OK! :wink:

I can assure you that I do not have a hubby!! :wink:[/quote]

I bet vlastan'w wife wouldn't approve either if she just knew what he was up to :lol: :roll: :-*


----------



## Lisa.

Dotti said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great - but I'm not sure hubby would approve!
> 
> Or am I not allowed to mention hubbys on this thread??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Between us...it's OK! :wink:
> 
> I can assure you that I do not have a hubby!! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet vlastan'w wife wouldn't approve either if she just knew what he was up to :lol: :roll: :-*
Click to expand...

I bet a few husbands wouldn't be too happy if they knew what their wives had been up to either. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Sim said:


> Welcome back Dani (sorry bit slow off the mark... nothing new). Sorry to hear of your problems and hope everything works out for you. A tough time I'm sure. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Mark xx


Thanks Mark 

Tough, yes it is. And as I said earlier it will not be over before the end of this year - or so the solicitor tells me :? 
But then there are things that keep me busy: Beehive Runs, National Meet, Scottish Meet, Black Tie Dinner ... and without letting the cat out of the bag :wink: , Davidg will also do another Southport Run [sorry, David for spilling the beans  ]

And, of memory, you are everything but slow off the mark!!!!!


----------



## Dotti

Lisa. said:


> I bet a few husbands wouldn't be too happy if they knew what their wives had been up to either. :lol:


How many ex husbands you got? :lol:


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then there are things that keep me busy: Beehive Runs, National Meet, Scottish Meet, Black Tie Dinner ... and without letting the cat out of the bag :wink: , Davidg will also do another Southport Run [sorry, David for spilling the beans  ]
> 
> And, of memory, you are everything but slow off the mark!!!!!
Click to expand...

I told to keep quiet :-* :-* :-* :-* i did not really.
Just need a date ,, with peeps hols and stuff it could get to august ,, but we will see      

Great you are back on line ,, and not sitting in the library [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> Great you are back on line ,, and not sitting in the library [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


 :-* :-* :-*

I actually got sort of used to a quiet life and "my" 1 hour library computer :roll:

And, strangely enough, I also found out that it is possible to hand write letters!!!! With carbon paper in-between sheets to "make a copy" It works


----------



## Lisa.

Dotti said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet a few husbands wouldn't be too happy if they knew what their wives had been up to either. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> How many ex husbands you got? :lol:
Click to expand...

None actually.

How many husbands (ex or otherwise) have you had ?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

:lol: ...none actually!

Could have sworn you have had at least ONE EX HUSBAND Lisa! Didn't you trade him in for Jampott? :lol: Or is Jampott the father of your sons or don't you believe in marriage before children? :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great you are back on line ,, and not sitting in the library [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :-* :-* :-*
> 
> I actually got sort of used to a quiet life and "my" 1 hour library computer :roll:
> 
> And, strangely enough, I also found out that it is possible to hand write letters!!!! With carbon paper in-between sheets to "make a copy" It works
Click to expand...

Yeh but nobody can read it apart from the writer :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

Dotti said:


> :lol: ...none actually!


No, I asked how many you'd HAD. Propositioned, stalked, nagged, shagged.
If there are anymore on the forum, please let me know and I'll put you all in touch with eachother so you can compare notes.



Dotti said:


> How many ex husbands you got


Yup I've counted up again and the answer is still ZERO.

Maybe I'm just like you, I'm officially married and have a husband, but hey whilst the cat's away..... :wink: :-*


----------



## head_ed

Let's keep the thread on topic and not let it slide into a slanging match eh? Especially as I am sure that this kind of stuff is the last thing Dani would like to hear. :?


----------



## garyc

OK the race is on. 

My application for trial is in front of the judge this week.

Expecting Nisi mid june and will go for the 6 weeks and 1 day Decree Absolute the minute I get the Nisi.

I can laugh about it now - but couldn't then. everyone who has been through it or is going through it now, can empathise.

Keep busy and active Dani. I know that you do.


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great you are back on line ,, and not sitting in the library [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :-* :-* :-*
> 
> I actually got sort of used to a quiet life and "my" 1 hour library computer :roll:
> 
> And, strangely enough, I also found out that it is possible to hand write letters!!!! With carbon paper in-between sheets to "make a copy" It works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh but nobody can read it apart from the writer :lol:
Click to expand...

I can write neatly if I want :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



head_ed said:


> Let's keep the thread on topic and not let it slide into a slanging match eh? Especially as I am sure that this kind of stuff is the last thing Dani would like to hear. :?


Thanks Mart :-* 
[I knew this thread would "take a turn" as soon as V posted]


----------



## A3DFU

garyc said:


> OK the race is on.
> 
> My application for trial is in front of the judge this week.
> 
> Expecting Nisi mid june and will go for the 6 weeks and 1 day Decree Absolute the minute I get the Nisi.
> 
> I can laugh about it now - but couldn't then. everyone who has been through it or is going through it now, can empathise.
> 
> Keep busy and active Dani. I know that you do.


It shouldn't be too long for you then, Gary 

Three, no, four "things" keep me going:

1. the friendship and help I receive from ObiWan and kiTTcaTT
2. my sons
3. my Hypnotherapy (I qualified in April as a Hypnotherapist)
4. Reiki, which is most relaxing (I qualified as Practitioner and will be a Reiki Master by end of June)


----------



## r14n

Can't believe you didn't mention cars in that last post.

Glad to see your back and looking forward.

See you soon Dani,

Ian. :-*

ps Jonathan has promised me first spin in his new motor. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

r14n said:


> Can't believe you didn't mention cars in that last post.
> 
> Glad to see your back and looking forward.
> 
> See you soon Dani,
> 
> Ian. :-*
> 
> ps Jonathan has promised me first spin in his new motor. :wink:


Just for you, Ian:

5. my car :wink:

Now, what's this then: no queue jumping please!! I'm first in line to get a spin in Jonathan's new motor 8)


----------



## r14n

I think after letting him drive my car round the "Ring" 
the least he owes me is first passenger ride. :lol:

But as he's picking it up from very near you.........you might win.


----------



## A3DFU

r14n said:


> I think after letting him drive my car round the "Ring"
> the least he owes me is first passenger ride. :lol:
> 
> But as he's picking it up from very near you.........you might win.


----------



## garyc

A3DFU said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK the race is on.
> 
> My application for trial is in front of the judge this week.
> 
> Expecting Nisi mid june and will go for the 6 weeks and 1 day Decree Absolute the minute I get the Nisi.
> 
> I can laugh about it now - but couldn't then. everyone who has been through it or is going through it now, can empathise.
> 
> Keep busy and active Dani. I know that you do.
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be too long for you then, Gary
> 
> Three, no, four "things" keep me going:
> 
> Nisi inbound. Nisi inbound!!!!
> 
> 1. the friendship and help I receive from ObiWan and kiTTcaTT
> 2. my sons
> 3. my Hypnotherapy (I qualified in April as a Hypnotherapist)
> 4. Reiki, which is most relaxing (I qualified as Practitioner and will be a Reiki Master by end of June)
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa.

My Nisi came this morning too


----------



## Dotti

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Dani 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with you soon - again
Click to expand...

Go girl :wink:


----------



## Hev

Lisa. said:


> My Nisi came this morning too


Party in The Powder Room then eh? :wink:

I'm still waiting for mine tho :?

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

garyc said:


> Nisi inbound. Nisi inbound!!!!





Lisa. said:


> My Nisi came this morning too


Well, I could have had the absolute this coming Saturday. However, there is no end in sight yet, for Ron is pretty belligerent. I won't sign anything until all finances are sorted.


----------



## garyc

Lisa. said:


> My Nisi came this morning too


What you want to do is find a nice millionaire then.... :wink:

Congrats - nearly free.


----------



## t7

Blimey - can't believe I missed this thread - perhaps it was the cryptic title..or just I've been away too much with work.

Firstly Dani hope things continue to stay on track and you can find time to take care of yourself and have some fun times with friends. I seem to remember having a great day out with you, Kath and Marie in the eary months and that certainly helped me. The divorce paperwork is a total pain, but at least there is a positive once it is all over. I got my Decree Absolute the week we moved into our new house which really underlined the new start. It did take 23 months though (and 13 from the time we got the Nisi - without any contest over finances - because the pension took ages to split :? ). Oh and I am so much happier now than I was before [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: so I don't regret if for a minute.

Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again 

Lou


----------



## garyc

ps i forgot to say too to Dani, 'hang on in there'. Things will come good.

Hey Lou, this could quite a big virtual party with me being the only male divorcee. heh, heh. :twisted:

Jokes aside, fortunately, we (me n ex) made a clean and amicable (although she has gone on to have a bit of a breakdown about the state of things she created...esp since I moved on and found happiness elsewhere...but that was her choice) financial break when we sold the marital home. House etc 50:50, she kept the horses and her substantial vintage dress collection plus her various pensions (phew :wink: ) and I kept my hi fi, boat, savings, pension and investments. The HP share price has trebled in last year and I just got a little Standard Life windfall, so all's well that ends etc. :wink:

Above all, and completely unexpectedly, I have now been for over a year with the kindest and most emotionally mature and gorgeous woman whom i completely adore. [smiley=iloveyou.gif] And who is six months pregnant with my kid, and who is glowing with health and happiness. Result.

The moral? Well it's more of a cliche really, but you never know what is around life's metaphorical corners. Then just when you can't see a way ahead.......there she/he is. It's like coming home.


----------



## A3DFU

t7 said:


> Blimey - can't believe I missed this thread - perhaps it was the cryptic title..or just I've been away too much with work.
> 
> Firstly Dani hope things continue to stay on track and you can find time to take care of yourself and have some fun times with friends. I seem to remember having a great day out with you, Kath and Marie in the eary months and that certainly helped me. The divorce paperwork is a total pain, but at least there is a positive once it is all over. I got my Decree Absolute the week we moved into our new house which really underlined the new start. It did take 23 months though (and 13 from the time we got the Nisi - without any contest over finances - because the pension took ages to split :? ). Oh and I am so much happier now than I was before [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: so I don't regret if for a minute.
> 
> Lou


Thanks for your sentiments, Lou :-*

I guess that our secound court appaerance on 6th September won't settle things .... I know, that I should think more positively but the way Ron behaves, I find it hard to do.
What really got to me is the fact that after 32 years of marriage he had the nerve to attack me physically ... ... ... when I thought I knew him so well :? 
But it is reassuring to hear from everyone who has been through a divorce that things will get better.

So, please, include me in your party 



t7 said:


> Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again
> 
> Lou


----------



## aidb

Sorry to hear about your trials and tribulations Dani. 

Hopefully you'll be able to put everything behind you soon, and continue on with the happy life you deserve.


----------



## Hev

t7 said:


> Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again


Not a problem Lou .............. this is gonna be a BIG party  - although it looks like I'm gonna be last :? (but hey, I've no money stuff to sort out, we sorted that out 2 years ago, only need a court signature)

Dani - things definately get easier and better with time . I am soooooo much happier now (I just didn't realise how miserable I was before (and quieter )).

Hev x


----------



## kingcutter

Sorry to hear your news Dani Especially when you devote so much time to others and getting runs and outings sorted, on the bright side I wonâ€™t be the only sad Muppet driving down to Gaydon on my own fancy a chase round the car park .


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Sad and difficult times Dani, you will come out of it just fine...and you've got a good bunch of friends to help you along 

Catch you soon - 6-10th Oct weekend in Scotland :wink:

Jackie and Dave xx


----------



## nutts

Can I join the party too 

I'm post Nisi and pre Absolute 

The only thing that is holding up the Absolute are the finances :? I've been so generous that my solicitor (woman) tells me I'm crazy and just shakes her head... and still the ex wants more and 70% of the house, etc

Anyway, I'm just about to play hardball :x :twisted: and hopefully my Absolute will be forthcoming  I know that would please Lou :wink: 

I was extremely lucky to find someone that matched me in ways I could only imagine  I've never been this much in love  Lou is a very special woman! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and all I want to do is have the opportunity to grow old together 

Anyway, Dani it does get easier... I know that at first it feels like you're caught in the middle of a maelstrom, but hang in there and you will see a way through. If there is anything we can do, please just shout! 

We could always do a divorced persons bbq at our place


----------



## davidg

nutts said:


> Can I join the party too
> 
> I'm post Nisi and pre Absolute
> 
> We could always do a divorced persons bbq at our place


Sorry Mark you will need a larger place than your garden for that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## saint

what is marriage?


----------



## A3DFU

aidb said:


> Sorry to hear about your trials and tribulations Dani.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to put everything behind you soon, and continue on with the happy life you deserve.


Thinking back, I should have gone for divorce 10 years ago, but I suppose I needed the learning process :roll:



Hev said:


> Dani - things definately get easier and better with time . I am soooooo much happier now (I just didn't realise how miserable I was before (and quieter )).
> 
> Hev x


You've been quiet  :lol: Are you sure :wink:



kingcutter said:


> Sorry to hear your news Dani Especially when you devote so much time to others and getting runs and outings sorted, on the bright side I wonâ€™t be the only sad Muppet driving down to Gaydon on my own fancy a chase round the car park .


Muuaahhhhh :lol: 
Well, why don't you join the "ticket brigade" on Sunday mornig :wink:



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Catch you soon - 6-10th Oct weekend in Scotland :wink:
> 
> Jackie and Dave xx


That's in my diary: and my sister will be there too. We are planning a week up your part of the world before the meet 



nutts said:


> Can I join the party too
> 
> I'm post Nisi and pre Absolute
> 
> The only thing that is holding up the Absolute are the finances :? I've been so generous that my solicitor (woman) tells me I'm crazy and just shakes her head... and still the ex wants more and 70% of the house, etc
> 
> Anyway, I'm just about to play hardball :x :twisted: and hopefully my Absolute will be forthcoming  I know that would please Lou :wink:
> 
> I was extremely lucky to find someone that matched me in ways I could only imagine  I've never been this much in love  Lou is a very special woman! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and all I want to do is have the opportunity to grow old together
> 
> Anyway, Dani it does get easier... I know that at first it feels like you're caught in the middle of a maelstrom, but hang in there and you will see a way through. If there is anything we can do, please just shout!
> 
> We could always do a divorced persons bbq at our place


All thse parties we are going to have: great :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm very happy for you and Lou: the two of you look super together!!

Oh, and I wish, Ron was as generous as you are :roll: he fights me all the way for even a ketchup botlle (no joke!!!!) and he tries to channel money away ... hence I think my divorce may take a little while longer ...



davidg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the party too
> 
> I'm post Nisi and pre Absolute
> 
> We could always do a divorced persons bbq at our place
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mark you will need a larger place than your garden for that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

I don't know the size of the garden, but judging by the number of replyees you might be right :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

saint said:


> what is marriage?


Something which I told my sons to avoid! :evil:


----------



## saint

A3DFU said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> Something which I told my sons to avoid! :evil:
Click to expand...

Mum - you gave good advice!


----------



## A3DFU

saint said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> Something which I told my sons to avoid! :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mum - you gave good advice!
Click to expand...

Thanks, son, but will they listen :roll:


----------



## saint

I hope so!

The words are "commitment" "understanding" other cheesy crap (hopefully I spelt that correctly) here's me nearly 16 years with the same "lassie" far better off than those close to us that've gone through multiple relationships and marriages.

Get it right and you're sorted. The other bit you've, and many others, gone though I don't envy - God knows I spent so much time trying to advi
se my parents!


----------



## scoTTy

nutts said:


> I've never been this much in love  Lou is a very special woman! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and all I want to do is have the opportunity to grow old together


 [smiley=stop.gif]

You're gonna make me cry :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

scoTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been this much in love  Lou is a very special woman! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and all I want to do is have the opportunity to grow old together
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> You're gonna make me cry :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm going to get a box of tissues, Paul :roll: :lol:


----------



## garyc

t7 said:


> Blimey - can't believe I missed this thread - perhaps it was the cryptic title..or just I've been away too much with work.
> 
> Firstly Dani hope things continue to stay on track and you can find time to take care of yourself and have some fun times with friends. I seem to remember having a great day out with you, Kath and Marie in the eary months and that certainly helped me. The divorce paperwork is a total pain, but at least there is a positive once it is all over. I got my Decree Absolute the week we moved into our new house which really underlined the new start. It did take 23 months though (and 13 from the time we got the Nisi - without any contest over finances - because the pension took ages to split :? ). Oh and I am so much happier now than I was before [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: so I don't regret if for a minute.
> 
> Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again
> 
> Lou












TODAY


----------



## A3DFU

garyc said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey - can't believe I missed this thread - perhaps it was the cryptic title..or just I've been away too much with work.
> 
> Firstly Dani hope things continue to stay on track and you can find time to take care of yourself and have some fun times with friends. I seem to remember having a great day out with you, Kath and Marie in the eary months and that certainly helped me. The divorce paperwork is a total pain, but at least there is a positive once it is all over. I got my Decree Absolute the week we moved into our new house which really underlined the new start. It did take 23 months though (and 13 from the time we got the Nisi - without any contest over finances - because the pension took ages to split :? ). Oh and I am so much happier now than I was before [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: so I don't regret if for a minute.
> 
> Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again
> 
> Lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY
Click to expand...

Congratulations, Gary 8)

I'm still waiting ... the FDR is scheduled for 6th September. But my solicitor (and I too) are doubtful that things will get resolved then for Ron is very belligerent and tries to make things as expensive for me as he can. So we may have to go on to a full hearing 

One day :roll:


----------



## Hev

garyc said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey - can't believe I missed this thread - perhaps it was the cryptic title..or just I've been away too much with work.
> 
> Firstly Dani hope things continue to stay on track and you can find time to take care of yourself and have some fun times with friends. I seem to remember having a great day out with you, Kath and Marie in the eary months and that certainly helped me. The divorce paperwork is a total pain, but at least there is a positive once it is all over. I got my Decree Absolute the week we moved into our new house which really underlined the new start. It did take 23 months though (and 13 from the time we got the Nisi - without any contest over finances - because the pension took ages to split :? ). Oh and I am so much happier now than I was before [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: so I don't regret if for a minute.
> 
> Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again
> 
> Lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY
Click to expand...

    .............Congratulations .................. see ya in the Powder Room then :wink:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey - can't believe I missed this thread - perhaps it was the cryptic title..or just I've been away too much with work.
> 
> Firstly Dani hope things continue to stay on track and you can find time to take care of yourself and have some fun times with friends. I seem to remember having a great day out with you, Kath and Marie in the eary months and that certainly helped me. The divorce paperwork is a total pain, but at least there is a positive once it is all over. I got my Decree Absolute the week we moved into our new house which really underlined the new start. It did take 23 months though (and 13 from the time we got the Nisi - without any contest over finances - because the pension took ages to split :? ). Oh and I am so much happier now than I was before [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: so I don't regret if for a minute.
> 
> Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again
> 
> Lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .............Congratulations .................. see ya in the Powder Room then :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hev,

you may have your hopes to high, girl :roll: 
Didn't Gary say somewhere that he left his wife for "a reason"?
[sorry to be a spoil sport]


----------



## vlastan

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey - can't believe I missed this thread - perhaps it was the cryptic title..or just I've been away too much with work.
> 
> Firstly Dani hope things continue to stay on track and you can find time to take care of yourself and have some fun times with friends. I seem to remember having a great day out with you, Kath and Marie in the eary months and that certainly helped me. The divorce paperwork is a total pain, but at least there is a positive once it is all over. I got my Decree Absolute the week we moved into our new house which really underlined the new start. It did take 23 months though (and 13 from the time we got the Nisi - without any contest over finances - because the pension took ages to split :? ). Oh and I am so much happier now than I was before [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: so I don't regret if for a minute.
> 
> Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again
> 
> Lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .............Congratulations .................. see ya in the Powder Room then :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev,
> 
> you may have your hopes to high, girl :roll:
> Didn't Gary say somewhere that he left his wife for "a reason"?
> [sorry to be a spoil sport]
Click to expand...

A Reason? Is GaryC gay?  :wink:


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> you may have your hopes to high, girl :roll:
> Didn't Gary say somewhere that he left his wife for "a reason"?
> [sorry to be a spoil sport]


 :?

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> you may have your hopes to high, girl :roll:
> Didn't Gary say somewhere that he left his wife for "a reason"?
> [sorry to be a spoil sport]
> 
> 
> 
> :?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Cheer up Hev,

Just think that you can always do what you want when you want without anyone telling you otherwise if you are on your own


----------



## garyc

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey - can't believe I missed this thread - perhaps it was the cryptic title..or just I've been away too much with work.
> 
> Firstly Dani hope things continue to stay on track and you can find time to take care of yourself and have some fun times with friends. I seem to remember having a great day out with you, Kath and Marie in the eary months and that certainly helped me. The divorce paperwork is a total pain, but at least there is a positive once it is all over. I got my Decree Absolute the week we moved into our new house which really underlined the new start. It did take 23 months though (and 13 from the time we got the Nisi - without any contest over finances - because the pension took ages to split :? ). Oh and I am so much happier now than I was before [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: so I don't regret if for a minute.
> 
> Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again
> 
> Lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .............Congratulations .................. see ya in the Powder Room then :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev,
> 
> you may have your hopes to high, girl :roll:
> Didn't Gary say somewhere that he left his wife for "a reason"?
> [sorry to be a spoil sport]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Reason? Is GaryC gay?  :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes, and my boyfriend is called Amanda and is carrying my baby, due 8 weeks today. :wink:


----------



## garyc

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey - can't believe I missed this thread - perhaps it was the cryptic title..or just I've been away too much with work.
> 
> Firstly Dani hope things continue to stay on track and you can find time to take care of yourself and have some fun times with friends. I seem to remember having a great day out with you, Kath and Marie in the eary months and that certainly helped me. The divorce paperwork is a total pain, but at least there is a positive once it is all over. I got my Decree Absolute the week we moved into our new house which really underlined the new start. It did take 23 months though (and 13 from the time we got the Nisi - without any contest over finances - because the pension took ages to split :? ). Oh and I am so much happier now than I was before [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: so I don't regret if for a minute.
> 
> Hev/Lisa/Gary - please invite me to the party - I know mine was a while ago but as I recently found out that my ex is getting re-married this summer, and selling the former family home for a masive profit :roll: I'd like to celebrate again
> 
> Lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .............Congratulations .................. see ya in the Powder Room then :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev,
> 
> you may have your hopes to high, girl :roll:
> Didn't Gary say somewhere that he left his wife for "a reason"?
> [sorry to be a spoil sport]
Click to expand...

Oh no spoil sport.

I can tell the story (abridged) now. I can even see the funny side that previously escaped me.

Having pursued an affair during 2004, despite my protestations and efforts to make her stop and work at the marriage, she left me for this 'significant other' double-barrelled horsey type, who of course promised the world and yet more horses (3 weren't enough), but actually had nothing material (no assets, massive debts) or emotional to offer in the final analysis. Then she came back. Then left again. Then when he beat her up for a second time (he has anger and control issues too), came back yet again, but door was closed. The words "enough lies and deceit" came to my mind. So I bailed out. Wasn't easy.

Then I met someone else unexpectedly and everything changed. That has been easy and I am pleased to trust and care again. 'They' are not all the same!

Divorce straight forward - Sell house. Divide proceeds. I kept my savings, stocks and pensions, plus boat. She kept her antique dresses and horses, lorry car etc. She admitted everything and didn't want to fight about material stuff. There was enough to go around.

New start for me. Loving, caring, trusting, interesting partner. Two nice little girls and a baby inbound.

He has since an harrassment order placed on him for stalking and has also lost his job, and is a very unhappy individual - threatening to kill himself, pitiful (well self-pitying) letters, email, calls to anyone who will listen (even to my work!). At the time I wanted to do all sorts of nasty things to him and ruin his life as he had mine. Then I stood back and realised (with some prompting from friends) that in fact he will create his own misery by his own actions. And he has. Shame. My karma is good.

She is now picking up the pieces of her life, and making a new start on her own - but with some counselling support as she has lost a lot and regrets a lot too. She has paid the price and knows there is no going back and she really wanted to put it all back together last year. But it was way too late for us. We are still friends in spite of all and I still want the best for her and care about her well being. She is not a bad person.

Lessons learned we all move on. Mines a happy ending. But I take no pleasure in her unhappiness, even though it has been self-inflicted and also hurt me more than anything ever has before. One has to care to be able to be hurt.

Dani, I hope yours resolves itself. I was very fortunate that we did not have to become embroiled in financial wranglings and we could deal with it in as grown up way as possible. That has made it so much easier.

Yours will come good.

I am going to afford myself a little celebration this weekend.


----------



## A3DFU

garyc said:


> Then I stood back and realised (with some prompting from friends) that in fact he will create his own misery by his own actions. And he has. Shame. My karma is good.


Yes, this really hits home, Gary :? 
I am not happy or proud of it but Ron has managed to turn our sons against him with his financial deceipt! The younger one (26 years old) will stand up in court if need be. I still hope it doesn't come to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



garyc said:


> Dani, I hope yours resolves itself.
> Yours will come good.


It won't resolve itself for Ron destroys what he can't have. He's done it in business; he tries to do it with me.



garyc said:


> I am going to afford myself a little celebration this weekend.


Great!!! You've earned it. Have fun


----------



## garyc

A3DFU said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I stood back and realised (with some prompting from friends) that in fact he will create his own misery by his own actions. And he has. Shame. My karma is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this really hits home, Gary :?
> I am not happy or proud of it but Ron has managed to turn our sons against him with his financial deceipt! The younger one (26 years old) will stand up in court if need be. I still hope it doesn't come to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, I hope yours resolves itself.
> Yours will come good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't resolve itself for Ron destroys what he can't have. He's done it in business; he tries to do it with me.
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to afford myself a little celebration this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great!!! You've earned it. Have fun
Click to expand...

Thanks Dani. I do feel for you on your journey. You will feel good about how you conduct yourself. Not everyone else will. :wink:


----------



## vlastan

Interesting story Gary.

Take care and enjoy life with your new lady.


----------



## A3DFU

garyc said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I stood back and realised (with some prompting from friends) that in fact he will create his own misery by his own actions. And he has. Shame. My karma is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this really hits home, Gary :?
> I am not happy or proud of it but Ron has managed to turn our sons against him with his financial deceipt! The younger one (26 years old) will stand up in court if need be. I still hope it doesn't come to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, I hope yours resolves itself.
> Yours will come good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't resolve itself for Ron destroys what he can't have. He's done it in business; he tries to do it with me.
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to afford myself a little celebration this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great!!! You've earned it. Have fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dani. I do feel for you on your journey. You will feel good about how you conduct yourself. Not everyone else will. :wink:
Click to expand...

Ta :-*


----------



## Lisa.

Gary

Some time ago your, now ex, wife had a bad horse riding accident. Did she fully recover ok? I can't remember you ever saying.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

garyc said:


> Oh no spoil sport.
> 
> I can tell the story (abridged) now. I can even see the funny side that previously escaped me.
> 
> Having pursued an affair during 2004, despite my protestations and efforts to make her stop and work at the marriage, she left me for this 'significant other' double-barrelled horsey type, who of course promised the world and yet more horses (3 weren't enough), but actually had nothing material (no assets, massive debts) or emotional to offer in the final analysis. Then she came back. Then left again. Then when he beat her up for a second time (he has anger and control issues too), came back yet again, but door was closed. The words "enough lies and deceit" came to my mind. So I bailed out. Wasn't easy.
> 
> Then I met someone else unexpectedly and everything changed. That has been easy and I am pleased to trust and care again. 'They' are not all the same!
> 
> Divorce straight forward - Sell house. Divide proceeds. I kept my savings, stocks and pensions, plus boat. She kept her antique dresses and horses, lorry car etc. She admitted everything and didn't want to fight about material stuff. There was enough to go around.
> 
> New start for me. Loving, caring, trusting, interesting partner. Two nice little girls and a baby inbound.
> 
> He has since an harrassment order placed on him for stalking and has also lost his job, and is a very unhappy individual - threatening to kill himself, pitiful (well self-pitying) letters, email, calls to anyone who will listen (even to my work!). At the time I wanted to do all sorts of nasty things to him and ruin his life as he had mine. Then I stood back and realised (with some prompting from friends) that in fact he will create his own misery by his own actions. And he has. Shame. My karma is good.
> 
> She is now picking up the pieces of her life, and making a new start on her own - but with some counselling support as she has lost a lot and regrets a lot too. She has paid the price and knows there is no going back and she really wanted to put it all back together last year. But it was way too late for us. We are still friends in spite of all and I still want the best for her and care about her well being. She is not a bad person.
> 
> Lessons learned we all move on. Mines a happy ending. But I take no pleasure in her unhappiness, even though it has been self-inflicted and also hurt me more than anything ever has before. One has to care to be able to be hurt.
> 
> Dani, I hope yours resolves itself. I was very fortunate that we did not have to become embroiled in financial wranglings and we could deal with it in as grown up way as possible. That has made it so much easier.
> 
> Yours will come good.
> 
> I am going to afford myself a little celebration this weekend.


That one almost brought a tear to my eye, Gary. 

Glad to hear everything worked out for you. 

Dani, I hope everything comes to satisfactory conclusion for you soon.

Keep the chin up.


----------



## davidg

The Silver Surfer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no spoil sport.
> 
> I can tell the story (abridged) now. I can even see the funny side that previously escaped me.
> 
> Having pursued an affair during 2004, despite my protestations and efforts to make her stop and work at the marriage, she left me for this 'significant other' double-barrelled horsey type, who of course promised the world and yet more horses (3 weren't enough), but actually had nothing material (no assets, massive debts) or emotional to offer in the final analysis. Then she came back. Then left again. Then when he beat her up for a second time (he has anger and control issues too), came back yet again, but door was closed. The words "enough lies and deceit" came to my mind. So I bailed out. Wasn't easy.
> 
> Then I met someone else unexpectedly and everything changed. That has been easy and I am pleased to trust and care again. 'They' are not all the same!
> 
> Divorce straight forward - Sell house. Divide proceeds. I kept my savings, stocks and pensions, plus boat. She kept her antique dresses and horses, lorry car etc. She admitted everything and didn't want to fight about material stuff. There was enough to go around.
> 
> New start for me. Loving, caring, trusting, interesting partner. Two nice little girls and a baby inbound.
> 
> He has since an harrassment order placed on him for stalking and has also lost his job, and is a very unhappy individual - threatening to kill himself, pitiful (well self-pitying) letters, email, calls to anyone who will listen (even to my work!). At the time I wanted to do all sorts of nasty things to him and ruin his life as he had mine. Then I stood back and realised (with some prompting from friends) that in fact he will create his own misery by his own actions. And he has. Shame. My karma is good.
> 
> She is now picking up the pieces of her life, and making a new start on her own - but with some counselling support as she has lost a lot and regrets a lot too. She has paid the price and knows there is no going back and she really wanted to put it all back together last year. But it was way too late for us. We are still friends in spite of all and I still want the best for her and care about her well being. She is not a bad person.
> 
> Lessons learned we all move on. Mines a happy ending. But I take no pleasure in her unhappiness, even though it has been self-inflicted and also hurt me more than anything ever has before. One has to care to be able to be hurt.
> 
> Dani, I hope yours resolves itself. I was very fortunate that we did not have to become embroiled in financial wranglings and we could deal with it in as grown up way as possible. That has made it so much easier.
> 
> Yours will come good.
> 
> I am going to afford myself a little celebration this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> That one almost brought a tear to my eye, Gary.
> 
> Glad to hear everything worked out for you.
> 
> Dani, I hope everything comes to satisfactory conclusion for you soon.
> 
> Keep the chin up.
Click to expand...

1st Dani you are strong , as we know you [personally]

2dn Gary , as they say been there got the t-shirt , all i can say is there can be happiness at the end


----------



## A3DFU

The Silver Surfer said:


> Dani, I hope everything comes to satisfactory conclusion for you soon.
> 
> Keep the chin up.


3 weeks .... 6th september :? 
If things go well, I'll send off for decree absolute after that date ...



davidg said:


> 1st Dani you are strong , as we know you [personally]


As strong as a fourtnight at the moment :roll:


----------



## garyc

Lisa. said:


> Gary
> 
> Some time ago your, now ex, wife had a bad horse riding accident. Did she fully recover ok? I can't remember you ever saying.


Hi Lisa,

Yes she had three fractured verebrae and thankfully made a full recovery. I nursed her through it all the time knowing she was thinking of another - as soon as she recovered she ran off to him. That was the unhappiest time for me.

But I don't mind now. I learnt a lot during that period.


----------



## A3DFU

garyc said:


> But I don't mind now. I learnt a lot during that period.


  
Anything and everything we go through in life is there for a reason: for us to learn.
it's great that you've already realized this 8)


----------



## bash-the-monkey

i'm not back yet - still hiding from Da Man

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## A3DFU

bash-the-monkey said:


> i'm not back yet - still hiding from Da Man
> 
> Bash
> www.bashthemonkey.com


Do Reiki - and you won't need to hide


----------



## A3DFU

A3DFU said:


> 3 weeks .... 6th september :?
> If things go well, I'll send off for decree absolute after that date ...
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Dani you are strong , as we know you [personally]
> 
> 
> 
> As strong as a fourtnight at the moment :roll:
Click to expand...

Well, here is an update ...

I can't send off for the decree absolute just yet because we need the pension order sorting first. It's abit complicated because both Ron and I have worked in Germany for over 10 years.
Other than that: we have agreed on an outcome yesterday. So all you barbecue'ers and Bee Hivers can celebrate with me  
Let's party [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... atch=topic

Thanks to all of you for your support :-*

And a very special thanks to Obi&kiTTcaTT
[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## phodge

Congratulations Dani!

Glad you've got something to celebrate this weekend.


----------



## A3DFU

phodge said:


> Congratulations Dani!
> 
> Glad you've got something to celebrate this weekend.


Thanks Penny :-*


----------



## The Silver Surfer

That IS good news, Dani.  Light at the end of the tunnel. 

Regards

A


----------



## garyc

The Silver Surfer said:


> That IS good news, Dani.  Light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Regards
> 
> A


As long as that light isn't one's boss with a torch bringing more work. :wink:

Dani. It's looking good. Make haste slowly etc.

Keep smiling. :-*


----------



## A3DFU

The Silver Surfer said:


> That IS good news, Dani.  Light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Regards
> 
> A


It is 

And how stupid is this: after months of stress, immense agro and even physical abuse we met at my house today becaus Ron wanted to pick something up ----> and we could talk like "normal" grown ups. Shame this wasn't possible many moons ago!!!!



garyc said:


> As long as that light isn't one's boss with a torch bringing more work. :wink:
> 
> Dani. It's looking good. Make haste slowly etc.
> 
> Keep smiling. :-*


Thanks Gary 

I will smile and enjoy my empty house for a long time before I do anything else but swinging the whip to drum in more clients [smiley=whip.gif] :wink: 
BTW, do you need a good Personal Trainer, or perhaps some Reiki, Hypnotherapy, FREEWAY CER etc? I know someone who is really good at all of this :wink:  
Some of them can be done easily over the phone


----------



## vlastan

> swinging
> 
> Some of them can be done easily over the phone


I want to see this Dani! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

vlastan said:


> swinging
> 
> Some of them can be done easily over the phone
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see this Dani! :wink:
Click to expand...

You have already! Some years ago when I had to sort this young "instructor" out in the gym who tried to show off with what he called a tricep extension. Remeber?


----------



## ObiWan

Well done Dani...................... now go party


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Well done Dani...................... now go party


I just have, in the kitchen - preparing for the barbie for tomorrow :roll: 
Is that the sort of partying you're talking about :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Good for you Dani - celebratory Barinda in the very near future? :wink:

Catch you soon 

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Good for you Dani - celebratory Barinda in the very near future? :wink:
> 
> Catch you soon
> 
> Dave


I am always one for Barinda  
hmmmmmm; onion bahjies, vindaloo


----------

